

Ask HN: Do you dream about code? - shamp00

I had a dream about coding.<p>There was a new C# keyword &#x27;bargo&#x27; which returns the value of the last but one function in the call stack. Someone had refactored all my code to make heavy use of it and I was completely lost.<p>Does anyone else have dreams about code? How is the code&#x2F;language&#x2F;environment in your dreams different from what you use in real life?
======
saejox
I've had a nightmare about getting stuck inside a pure function. I was trying
get myself out using console output functions. I couldn't get out because all
my member methods were mutators. Wasn't able to cast myself to string.

Makes no sense, i know.

~~~
borplk
Oh god I'm sorry I normally try to write more substantial comments but I
laughed way too hard at this comment I had to thank you.

------
LarryMade2
If I'm stuck on some coding/logic problem I sometimes dream of repeatedly
going over the problem.. rehashing the process that isn't working over and
over again... Its one of those times when you wish you could get some stupid
song in your head just to push that out. heh

------
gruseom
This is a great question. Wish it had gotten more discussion.

When I've been working on a hard programming or design problem for several
days, I often get a sort of repetitive dream where I'm going over and over the
pieces of the problem. It's as if they are building blocks and I am turning
them over and over in my hands, except they're ideas and not physical objects.
The dreams rarely make direct technical sense and it's not like I wake up with
solutions, but it still feels like part of the creative process.

~~~
shamp00
Me too, I wish it had got more discussion. I guess I shouldn't have posted it
on a Sunday morning.

------
teni
Sometimes when am stuck, I get clues in a dream about the problem.

~~~
Patrick_Devine
I've had this. I remember getting stuck when I was 17 on some ridiculous C
string parsing problem. I'd been at it for hours when I gave up, went to bed,
dreamed about it, woke up and wrote the solution in under a minute.

It was kind of a surreal experience given the amount of effort I had put in
the evening before.

------
toutouastro
I had a dream before while I was learning c# : it's like I was walking on top
of a chunk of code in c#.

------
xauronx
Yeah, there are times when I'll toss and turn all night dreaming about coding.
Usually that's only when I've been on a serious working binge and drank coffee
late in the evening though.

